# Pros - whats your best form of advertising??



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Ive recently started out on my own and finiding it slow starting (dont get me wrong this was expected)

just wondering what people find are theyre best forms of advertising?

ive done the leaflet posting - which obviously didnt amount to much as is the norm

Facebook page - finding it gets likes but not all that far spreading or gaining much work from it. 

Got a website - albeit its literally days old so cant expect much from that.

and listed with yell.com which im sure has come to nothing although it was only a free ad.

just wondering what else i can do to push things along a little?

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Your best form ov advertising is word of mouth, your work speaks a thousand words.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Got a nice sign written van? 

Ring round all the car dealers, you won't earn a lot but you'll be earning something and with a sign written van you'll get noticed :thumb:

Ask those who you do work for to leave you a review on a site like freeindex.co.uk.

List yourself on every free listing site.

Get your Facebook friends to share your page, offer a free valet when you reach a certain amount of likes, Facebook really works for me but it takes time and effort.

Take pictures of your work for your portfolio and post them with your van in the background on the free listing sites.

Hope that's helpful


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

il try the car dealers this week! - thanks :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I assume this is a car detailing operation? 

If so can I ask if you have a portfolio of work you have undertaken? Also do you have a list of people whom you have worked for that are willing to provide references? 

With all the TV programs showing cowboys and the like eg cowboy builders, cowboy traders etc etc (I AM NOT INFERRING YOU ARE ONE!) the general public is becoming scared to go to anyone new and the only way to overcome this objection is to show your work off and provide references if you're asked for them and if you are not asked for them OFFER them it shows how confident you are in your work.

Personally I wouldnt go the motor dealers route as they usually have their own "in house" facility but going to a large white collar type company and offering a discount to any of their staff who come to you might be a way to get your business card onto the staff noticeboard.

Think laterally and work out who your most likely clients are going to be, you know your area nobody else does, then ask yourself where they are most likely to be, the local Gym or Keep fit club might well be an ideal opportunity for your services so approach them and ask if you can leave a brochure /card /whatever with them for their patrons. 

Always have your portfolio with you when you are going to see a prospective client, it shows you are professional as well as showing the quality of your work.

Hope this helps, these are just a few ideas off the top of my head so feel free to ignore them if you want.

PS Presentation is very important if you are dealing with senior people, this shows in the way you dress your personal cleanliness even things like spelling on your adverts.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Word of mouth is the best tool I have found, I did one car next day his dad turned up. I asked if he was local he said not really he lived 20 miles away but his son said I do great work :thumb: I have one lad who owns a astra vxr I cant keep him away :lol:


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice guys, its has helped tremendously.

Work has started to flow, and ive even got a guy who had an enhancement detail and now has his car valeted by me every fortnight. :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Strongey said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, its has helped tremendously.
> 
> Work has started to flow, and ive even got a guy who had an enhancement detail and now has his car valeted by me every fortnight. :thumb:


Offering discounts will probably work too, so for customers who refer another customer give them x% off.

Also try loyalty schemes, 10 valets, give the tenth one free?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

You need to get yourself out there and spread the word. If you do valeting, then get out to local business parks, knock on as many doors as possible and offer your services. Leave a leaflet so they can see what you offer. You will get a lot of 'not interested' answers but be polite and ask to leave a leaflet. Over time this will work well for you.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

try get some garage work. if your doing full time. maybe try get 2 different garages on the go valetin 1 day a week. be good money there, and passing business with people asking. then the rest of the week doing others.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Become a paid member on here and start posting up your work.

Least that way, people local to you can see your work. As others have said, word of mouth.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

Google PPC (Adwords) will work if you know what you’re doing with it - if not it’ll eat your creditcard.

Also a decently designed simple website will start to appear in natural listings pretty quickly. It also gives customers that find you other ways peace of mind and another way for them to get back in touch.


----------

